# Biete: Vipa Commander Compact CC 03



## Eagle1972 (27 Oktober 2009)

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## Eagle1972 (29 Oktober 2009)

Ich nehme auch gerne Angebote entgegen.
Habe auch noch div. S7 200er und Vipa 200er Systeme


----------



## Eagle1972 (10 Januar 2010)

Preisupdate 150 €


----------



## Eagle1972 (10 Januar 2010)

Hier noch ein paar ergänzungen:


Was ich noch habe:

Vipa CPU 214 DPM    214-2BM01
Vipa CPU 214        214-1BA02
vipa DI 16
Vipa DO 16
Vipa SM 231 4x16bit AI (noch nicht gebraucht und in OVP)

Siemens S7-200 cpu 222       212-1AB21-0XB0
Siemens S7-200 CPU 224       214-1AD22-0XB0
Siemens S7-200 CPU 224       214-1AD22-0XB0 (leider fehlt die obere 

klemabdeckung)

Siemens PC/PPI Cable         6ES7 901-3BF00-0XA0

WAGO System 750 bestehend aus:

750-343 Profibus
750-601 Power Supply (Fuse)
750-530 8x DO
750-430 8x DI
750-600 End module
Unbenutzt

Dann noch 

von Convum Druck INI PSD120-PNP 0-10 Bar mit Anzeige
von Sitron 2x Farbsensor SIFAS 50 mit 3 Prog. Ausgängen unbenutzt mit 

OVP(OVP mit schäden. nur die Verpackung)


von Lenze ein 8200 Vector

In: 1/N/PE AC  230 V 3,4 A
Out: 3/PE AC 0-230 V
1,7 A
0,25 kW / 0.34 hp
0-650 Hz

Pro-face MPI Adapter GP 070-MPI-41

am Liebsten alles zusammen 

macht mal ein Angebot.


----------



## Lars Weiß (11 Januar 2010)

Eagle1972 schrieb:


> Hier noch ein paar ergänzungen:
> Vipa SM 231 4x16bit AI (noch nicht gebraucht und in OVP)



Was willst du haben ?


----------



## Eagle1972 (11 Januar 2010)

Hat sich erledigt


----------



## PhilippL (12 Januar 2010)

Hi,

mach mir mal bitte nen Preis für die Wago 750...

Danke

Gruß

PhilippL


----------



## emtewe (16 März 2010)

Ist die CC 03 noch zu haben?

Gruß
emtewe


----------

